

Tell HN: Tonight's Good Wife is about Aaron Swartz, Bitcoin and Twitter - nate


======
Cyphase
"As Alicia represents a girl who accuses a classmate of rape, the case takes
on a life of its own when the hacker group "Anonymous" takes notice and brings
the trial into the public eye via the Internet. Also, Diane continues to be
vetted for a possible Illinois Supreme Court seat and Kalinda becomes
suspicious of Robyn."

Where did you hear it would be about Bitcoin and Twitter?

~~~
nate
In the first 5 minutes, the girl described above gets jailed for Tweeting
something about her case. And Jason Biggs has been on the show as Mr. Bitcoin
and he asks Alicias company to sue Aaron's prosecution. The show was mostly
though about the case you described.

~~~
Cyphase
Ah, I see. I haven't watched it yet.

~~~
nate
Fair episode, though by the evidence of my submission, I anticipated the show
would be more about that stuff.

------
Cyphase
Also, might as well mention that next week's episode will feature "a group of
software coders in a contract dispute". The Good Wife is actually pretty tech
heavy for a mainstream show.

------
lsiebert
Hmm... I thought they already had a bitcoin episode.

Season 3 episode 13, bitcoin for dummies.

~~~
nate
Right, I guess that character is on the show again. Just thought, topically,
some people here might be interested.

------
phasevar
What is Good Wife?

~~~
nate
<http://www.cbs.com/shows/the_good_wife/>

